# Did some mods to the A3 this weekend



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Had some mods installed on my wife's A3 Quattro Prestige this past weekend. The car drives so much better with the APR tune and springs. It definitely gets up an goes now. I'll post better pictures when I get a chance

- APR Tune
- VW Racing R600 intake
- H&R Sport Springs
- VMR V710 wheels (8.5 x 18 / 5x112)




http://i209.photobucket.com/albums/bb243/GOGS_666/Intake_zp****uy7fs.jpg


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> Had some mods installed on my wife's A3 Quattro Prestige this past weekend. The car drives so much better with the APR tune and springs. It definitely gets up an goes now. I'll post better pictures when I get a chance
> 
> - APR Tune
> - VW Racing R600 intake
> ...


what tune did you get, the stage 1? I just put my downpipe on sat, and am getting the stage 2+ done tomorrow. I like the springs though...might have to look into this.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

We did the APR stage 1 tune. I'm holding off on the turbo-back exhaust until there are more available options. I may also purchase the S3 rear diffuser for a quad exhaust tip set-up. The H&R sport springs (less aggressive option) are very nice and definitely worth doing.


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

Should have just bought an S3.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

volkswagen04 said:


> Should have just bought an S3.


Why?

S3 Prestige is $50K+ (which is to much for this tiny car)

A3 Prestige was $41K out the door. Did $1,800 worth of mods and it's faster then a stock S3)

Also, we bought the car in July 2014...The S3 was not available yet.


----------



## TetonS4 (Oct 11, 2012)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> Why?
> 
> S3 Prestige is $50K+ (which is to much for this tiny car)
> 
> ...


I may be wrong because I have no looked at the features in a while, but I am pretty sure an S3 Prestige comes with a lot more features than the A3 Prestige. Again not sure.

I believe an A3 Prestige would be comparable to a base S3 in terms of options as i believe the way it works is that the S3 base carries over a handful of features from the loaded A3.

But on topic, those are probably the extent of any mods i would personally do on an A3 or S3, maybe a downpipe so i can go stage 2 :laugh:

Do you plan on any other mods besides a turbo-back?


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

noatonement said:


> I may be wrong because I have no looked at the features in a while, but I am pretty sure an S3 Prestige comes with a lot more features than the A3 Prestige. Again not sure.
> 
> I believe an A3 Prestige would be comparable to a base S3 in terms of options as i believe the way it works is that the S3 base carries over a handful of features from the loaded A3.
> 
> ...


No, an A3 Prestige is basically a *fully loaded* S3 minus performance features such as; bigger brakes, different turbo, thicker sway bars, boost gauge, wheels, exhaust and a little different engine internals I believe. Other than that, the Prestige A3 (or S-line) is completely loaded with LED headlamps, Audi Connect, Drive Select, S3 style sport seats, S3 exterior styling and ground effects.

A base S3 does not offer LED headlamps, Audi connect, MMI Nav, Bang Olufson, etc..


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> No, an A3 Prestige is basically a *fully loaded* S3 minus performance features such as; bigger brakes, different turbo, thicker sway bars, boost gauge, wheels, exhaust and a little different engine internals I believe. Other than that, the Prestige A3 (or S-line) is completely loaded with LED headlamps, Audi Connect, Drive Select, S3 style sport seats.
> 
> A base S3 does not offer LED headlamps, Audi connect, MMI Nav, Bang Olufson, etc..


I purchased the premium plus, bang olufson, 19'' wheels, sport package, rear view camera and that whole package...Totally happy with the car...the employee discount and benifits helped too.


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> We did the APR stage 1 tune. I'm holding off on the turbo-back exhaust until there are more available options. I may also purchase the S3 rear diffuser for a quad exhaust tip set-up. The H&R sport springs (less aggressive option) are very nice and definitely worth doing.


I dont think I ll do a full exhaust, just the downpipe, (which goes damn near to the rear axle anyways) the rest of the exhaust looks pretty decent...dont think much gain can be had from upgrading that.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks awesome, & more power too.. Can't beat that!

I'm also tossing around the idea of the h&r sport springs, good to hear feedback from another satisfied customer, it seems everyone that has commented so far about the sport springs have been happy with the ride quality:thumbup:


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

turbo slc 2.9l said:


> Looks awesome, & more power too.. Can't beat that!
> 
> I'm also tossing around the idea of the h&r sport springs, good to hear feedback from another satisfied customer, it seems everyone that has commented so far about the sport springs have been happy with the ride quality:thumbup:


Thank you! The H&Rs are very nice. I have more pictures comparing the difference in stock springs to the H&R that I'll post later on. The initial profile picture I posted isn't very good.


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice work! Car looks great and I'm sure runs a lot better with the tune. 

Seems to be a few A3/S3's with the VMR 710 running around now.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

3Peat said:


> Nice work! Car looks great and I'm sure runs a lot better with the tune.
> 
> Seems to be a few A3/S3's with the VMR 710 running around now.


Thank you! The wife wanted the VMR V718s, but they had a lengthy backorder.


----------



## DeadBoltPoison (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice car!

Whats the offset on those v710's?


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you!

Wheel Specs: VMR V710 18" X 8.5" (5 x 112 // ET45)


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice car.

I know your car is an S-line car, but did it come with the standard suspension or the sport suspension? There was a time period where the standard suspension was offered in the S-line car when the A3 was first launched.

I am thinking of getting the H&R sports spring as well and I am curious about your opinion on the ride quality vs. stock (whether your stock = standard suspension or sport suspension).

Thanks.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Nice car.
> 
> I know your car is an S-line car, but did it come with the standard suspension or the sport suspension? There was a time period where the standard suspension was offered in the S-line car when the A3 was first launched.
> 
> ...


Thanks. It came stock with the standard suspension. We bought the car right before Audi offered the sports suspension as an option on the S-line.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> Thanks. It came stock with the standard suspension. We bought the car right before Audi offered the sports suspension as an option on the S-line.


How is the H&R sportspring vs. the standard suspension in terms of both comfort and handling?


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> How is the H&R sportspring vs. the standard suspension in terms of both comfort and handling?


The comfort level is maintained, yet when you do roll over those larger bumps in the road, you'll feel it little bit more. Handling is vastly improved. You'll be able to take corners harder for sure and being that the car is now dropped 1.5" it definitely has a more "planted-to-the-road" feel. The wheel gap with the lowered car now looks normal (the way it should have come from the factory). The stock wheel gap was just obscene!

Posted some new pics in post #1


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> The comfort level is maintained, yet when you do roll over those larger bumps in the road, you'll feel it little bit more. Handling is vastly improved. You'll be able to take corners harder for sure and being that the car is now dropped 1.5" it definitely has a more "planted-to-the-road" feel. The wheel gap with the lowered car now looks normal (the way it should have come from the factory). The stock wheel gap was just obscene!
> 
> Posted some new pics in post #1


Thanks.

Have you test driven the S-line or the S3 nonmagnetic ride suspension? How does it compare to the H&R spring?

I found the S3 suspension way too harsh for my taste.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Have you test driven the S-line or the S3 nonmagnetic ride suspension? How does it compare to the H&R spring?
> 
> I found the S3 suspension way too harsh for my taste.



I haven't driven an S3 yet. Honestly I'm really happy with the H&R sport springs set up. I had a heavily modified MK6 GTI Autobahn which had the VW Racing lowering springs on it (which were made by Eibach) and the H&R springs are so much better. Looking back on it, I wish I would have opted for the H&Rs opposed to the VWR springs. I think you'll be very happy with the outcome if you go with the sport springs. I thought the H&R super sports would be a tad to aggressive. My next order of business is to lower my 2013 Ford SHO!

Just a quick note; Not sure if you have the LED headlights or HIDs, but you'll have to manually adjust the headlights once the car has been lowered. It's very easy...it took me maybe 10 minutes to get the adjustment back to normal.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Evo-2-Quattro said:


> I haven't driven an S3 yet. Honestly I'm really happy with the H&R sport springs set up. I had a heavily modified MK6 GTI Autobahn which had the VW Racing lowering springs on it (which were made by Eibach) and the H&R springs are so much better. Looking back on it, I wish I would have opted for the H&Rs opposed to the VWR springs. I think you'll be very happy with the outcome if you go with the sport springs. I thought the H&R super sports would be a tad to aggressive. My next order of business is to lower my 2013 Ford SHO!
> 
> Just a quick note; Not sure if you have the LED headlights or HIDs, but you'll have to manually adjust the headlights once the car has been lowered. It's very easy...it took me maybe 10 minutes to get the adjustment back to normal.


Thanks for the tips.

I have the HIDs....could you please teach me how to adjust the headlights once it has been lowered?


----------

